# Acekard banned in France ?



## NDindon (Oct 5, 2010)

I've ordered an Acekard2i at the 19th September, is it possible that the flashcard is blocked at the border, or just not arrived yet ?


----------



## lolzed (Oct 5, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t258193-import-tax

4th post


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 5, 2010)

Did Shoptemp say the flashcart was shipped? If so, I can't help, oh and have you asked shoptemp yet by opening a ticket?


----------



## indask8 (Oct 5, 2010)

Your package certainly haven't arrived yet.

In France flashcarts are legal so far... (Latest trial ended in favor of flashcard reseller).

I already ordered two flashcarts from shoptemp with no problem.


----------



## J.Zonneveld (Oct 5, 2010)

Normally it is 16 to 20 days to ship stuff to Europe...


----------



## steppes (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm living in Ireland and also bought an Acekard from them which was shipped on the 14th. It hasn't arrived yet. I guess we'll both just have to be patient.


----------

